# White, milky fluid coming from anus



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed some white/milky fluid coming from my cats anus. Tonight I noticed it again. I squeezed his anus area with a baby wipe and a little bit came out (of course he whined about it).

Any ideas what this could be? I know that anal glands in dogs sometimes need to be expressed (ive done with when I owned dogs but the fluid was brownish), do cats have similar glands?


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Could it be worms? The only white that has ever exited from my cats have been tape and roundworms.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not a vet but a lot it sounds like either an abscess or an infection in the gland. Usually the milky fluid is the puss of an infection. Both are very common in cats and dogs but can be painful. Can you call your vet and see what he says? They might start him on meds to clear it up if its an infection.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Anal Sac Disorder

Here is a decent article on gland disorders. You might want to read it to see if it helps.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Your cat needs to go to the vet when it starts leaking strange fluids.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you figure out whats going on? HOpe kitty is ok.


----------

